# Aspire Cleito Shot Disposable



## Rob Fisher (16/9/19)

Another Disposable to test. This is the Aspire Cleito Shot / Night! Juice capacity is 4.3ml and the coil is 0.3Ω with a recommended firing of between 35-45watts! I'm happy at 32 watts!

Top-fill and simple!

Right off the bat, I don't like this one because of its size which doesn't fit any of my 24mm 510 Mods! The width is 26.64mm which is a strange size and I think this was a big mistake.

Also, I can't work out how to change the airflow if it even has that option. The standard airflow is ok for me although I would like to shut it off a but.

Flavour is great! 

I must say these disposables do an excellent job of flavour and are so handy when you are in a rush or traveling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Cornelius (16/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another Disposable to test. This is the Aspire Cleito Shot / Night! Juice capacity is 4.3ml and the coil is 0.3Ω with a recommended firing of between 35-45watts! I'm happy at 32 watts!
> 
> Top-fill and simple!
> 
> ...



This one looks the business though uncle. Will it not fit the Vaporesso ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (16/9/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Another Disposable to test. This is the Aspire Cleito Shot / Night! Juice capacity is 4.3ml and the coil is 0.3Ω with a recommended firing of between 35-45watts! I'm happy at 32 watts!
> 
> Top-fill and simple!
> 
> ...



@Rob Fisher I wish they would all have a 4.3ml juice capacity, but it does look rather awful and top-heavy on your mod. What a pity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/9/19)

Cornelius said:


> This one looks the business though uncle. Will it not fit the Vaporesso ?



Yes it sure does @Cornelius! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

